# 8v jh Accel video...is this good or bad...slow or fast for 8v??



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Got a video of me accelerating in my 82 rocco JH 9a trans swap. Is this decent acceleration or can i get more? How big of a diff will i see with a 276/278 cam?

0-60 10.6

Jh engine 9a trans,
Neuspeed Big bore throttle body
3in intake
TT adjustable cam gear
TT short shift
TT 2 in cat back
full cat, resignator, dynamax muffler.
NGK plug wires 
Aftermarket 40,000A coil.
Distributor retarded and cam retarded. 
Fuel screw richen'd! 
St1 cltuch
5K shifts










[video]http://s453.photobucket.com/albums/qq254/scirockinit/?action=view&current=Video09132010102230.mp4[/video]

[video]http://s453.photobucket.com/albums/qq254/scirockinit/?action=view&current=MVI_0153.mp4[/video]

[video]http://s453.photobucket.com/albums/qq254/scirockinit/?action=view&current=Video08202010073525.mp4[/video]


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

My stock euro gti does 0-60 8s, I think you are goung wrong timing and mixture to lean. Use audi WUR or euro 16v WUR for better perfomance


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

10 sec is slow. you compression is weak only 8.5:1 for na i like 10:1.why is you Distributor retarded you should be advance timing i like 10 degrees on na and -2 cam timing why are you shifting at 5k you should be at 6.5k the cam you want will make a little more power but nothing crazy also what is you plugs gaped at. you want more power out of an 8v boost it only way to go


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Finally some real answers! All i wanted is a your slow or your fast. THANK YOU MERRY CHRISTMAS!

Also what should i be doing as far as plug gap?...

So how much can i shave off the head to pic up easy compression?
Whats the best block to throw a JH on?


----------



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

get an aba block, and a 288 cam. you'll notice a difference.:biggrinsanta:


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrinsanta:With a 8.5:1 compression i should be able to spray some direct nitorus.....just a small bump, 50-75 shot.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

aba 288=fun that was my setup befor boost as far as nos i dont know much about doing cis and nos maybe someone could tell us how to. sparkplug gap shoul be kept stock .028-.030 some people thick 40,000 coil bigger gaps but no.you could shave .30 and raise it a little but nothing crazy i would find a good aba block and start swaping very easy with 288 cam tuned good should get you around 130 whp.

:biggrinsanta:HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS:biggrinsanta:


----------



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

nitrous loves compression. put your jh head on an aba block and you'll be around 12:1. if you want to lower your compression a bit, bfi sells head spacers. personally, id get a 1.5mm spacer, that gets you around 10.5:1. so then, with your adjustable cam gear, you can run lower grade fuel.

you should try reading some of the build threads on these fforums. a lot of guys put a lot of effort into them, and they are really quite helpful in giving you new ideas and direction.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

i have 3 jh blocks and heads but no aba buttom....i gotta look for one!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

is that dual outlet manifold?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Northfox said:


> nitrous loves compression. *put your jh head on an aba block and you'll be around 12:1.* if you want to lower your compression a bit, bfi sells head spacers. personally, id get a 1.5mm spacer, that gets you around 10.5:1. *so then, with your adjustable cam gear, you can run lower grade fuel.*
> 
> you should try reading some of the build threads on these fforums. a lot of guys put a lot of effort into them, and they are really quite helpful in giving you new ideas and direction.


Stock JH head on a stock ABA bottom end will yield 10:1 compression. the JH head has the same size combustion chamber as all other 1.8 heads, and the same combustion chamber size as an ABA also.

and nitrous on stock VW pistons is a bad idea.. my buddy tried a small shot of nitrous and broke some rings on his engine.. 35-45hp shot on a 10:1 PF code engine.

adjustable cam gear has nothing to do with what fuels you can run..


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

X2 jh on aba is a true 10:1 if you put a 16v head on aba yields around 12:1 .adjustable cam gear moves power up and down + is power below 4000 rpms -moves it above 4000. igntion timing has something with fuel grade. head spacers are for tubo guys like my self that have 10:1 and want to run high boost so if you put a head spacer on an aba on na = no fun. :beer:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

16v head on aba would be low compression.. what's going on


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

vwturbofox said:


> X2 jh on aba is a true 10:1 *if you put a 16v head on aba yields around 12:1* .adjustable cam gear moves power up and down + is power below 4000 rpms -moves it above 4000. igntion timing has something with fuel grade. head spacers are for tubo guys like my self that have 10:1 and want to run high boost so if you put a head spacer on an aba on na = no fun. :beer:


its about 8.2:1 compression, an ABA with a 16v head.. not 12:1, thats an 8v head on a 16v bottom end..


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

my bad i have been drinking to much :laugh: 16v head aba low comp 16v bottomend and 8v head high comp :beer:


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Yea 8v head on 16v bottom is like 15:1 right? to high for pump gas!.... so If im putting 6 and 2 together. I just grab a ABA bottom end from a MK3 jetta and throw my 8V head on it and drop it in ill have the same power as say a stock G60? In my rocco?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

scirockinit said:


> Yea 8v head on 16v bottom is like 15:1 right? to high for pump gas!.... so If im putting 6 and 2 together. I just grab a ABA bottom end from a MK3 jetta and throw my 8V head on it and drop it in ill have the same power as say a stock G60? In my rocco?


stock G60 is 160 hp.. so, not a chance your gonna reach that with a basically stock engine with just slight mods..

a n/a counterflow ABA wont make 160 hp without some big carbs (or EFI), a big cam, higher compression, lots of port work, and a good exhaust..

expect 115 (stock ABA hp) to 125hp i would say..

200cc's definitely isnt going to add 60 horsepower tho. thats a 60% increase over what you have now for power. without increasing the engine size, or engine flow by 60%.. so, 60 extra horsepower just isnt gonna happen from 200cc's more displacement.


----------



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

adjustable cam gear has nothing to do with what fuels you can run..[/QUOTE]

my understanding was that when retarding the cam timing, you lower the dynamic compression. which would allow you to run a lower grade fuel with less chance of it pinging.

im not an engineering student or anything close to that. i just read what other people post, and try to learn what i can.

sorry to hear about your buddy blowing up his motor. i got a buddy that was running a 50 shot on his 84 gti 1.8jh, and his motor held up pretty well. i guess its all in how you apply it.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

IDK but from what i was told Nitrous doesnt like high compression its low compression it likes just like turbos! am i wrong?

JH .....8.5:1 sounds like low compress to me! IDK for sure but i dont see that being a issue when all i want it to run 50 or 75 shot.


----------



## bpetry (Dec 27, 2007)

These cars accelerate best when shifted close to redline. Your car should be running 8-8.5 sec 0-60. 5000 RPM is way too low.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I had an 85 gli, and I didn't put two and two together and realize that the cam must have been off by a tooth until after the car was gone. It's pretty tough to drive down low, having absolutely no power, but it screamed up high, despite having a single outlet exhaust manifold, and stock exhaust. It flew to the end of the rev limiter (7000) way too easily (previous owner did some funky wiring that killed the rev limiter)


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

scirockinit said:


> IDK but from what i was told Nitrous doesnt like high compression its low compression it likes just like turbos! am i wrong?
> 
> JH .....8.5:1 sounds like low compress to me! IDK for sure but i dont see that being a issue when all i want it to run 50 or 75 shot.


nitrous likes forged pistons..

well better yet, nitrous likes pistons with beefy top ring lands, *or stainless steel ring land inserts..
*
i had what would have been ~100hp shot on my 1.6 diesel.. and it worked, but diesels have tough pistons, and 24:1 compression. so your assumption about nos not liking compression, is wrong. nos loves compression when it has tough enough pistons to hold the compression and the shock of nitrous..

idk if my buddy just didnt do his nitrous right, or what, but he destroyed #4 cylinder..

and ive been too scared to run nitrous to my gas cars.. i dont have one that i dont care enough about to just blow the head off it with some nitrous to see how high you can go..


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

i can max this engine and trans out that i have. What would be a shocker would be to max out my old FN trans! 5th gear never stopped!

Anyways i guess i was wrong about nos! i dont really wanna hook it up i was just curious as to what it might do....With these gears so short tho 5th would really be the only spot i would want to use it!

Im about to get another scirocco and its a 1.8 jh also maybe ill just have to see how close in comparision they are to one another. 

Thanks for everyones help... def have to get a cam but money is needed first!...Anyone wanna buy a 85 Rocco? leather interior???


----------

